# Hogs and the moon?



## Thunder Head (Sep 28, 2007)

Does the moon seem to effect hogs feeding patterns like it does deer?


----------



## Mojo^ (Sep 28, 2007)

I have always had must best luck with hogs during mid-morning (8:00 - 10:00) or mid-afternoon (1:00 - 4:00) during a new moon. In fact, I have never hunted hogs during the mid-morning hours on a new moon that I didn't take one.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hogs Will Take Advantage Of Full Moons To Feed Heavily Thru The Night And Disapear Out Of The Fields By Morning. Well Be Riding With The Nvg  This Weekend For That Reason.


----------



## CAL (Sep 28, 2007)

When in the hog business I noticed that temp.had a lots to do with hogs feeding especially in the hot summer they fed lots at night.We could hear the metal lids close when they are real active.In winter they would bed up at night to stay warm.Never noticed abou the moon though.


----------



## Mojo^ (Sep 29, 2007)

CAL said:


> When in the hog business I noticed that temp.had a lots to do with hogs feeding especially in the hot summer they fed lots at night.We could hear the metal lids close when they are real active.In winter they would bed up at night to stay warm.Never noticed abou the moon though.



I noticed just the opposite during winter. In the area I hunt they will lay out during the day soaking up the sun and move out of the bedding areas to feed at dusk. Hogs are fickled critters and are hard to figure sometimes.


----------



## seaweaver (Sep 30, 2007)

Absolutely where I hunt them. If the tide is low I know where to go. If the tide is high deys trying to stay dry.
cw


----------



## K80 (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't know what effect the full moon has on them because this weekend was the first time I've ever hunted hogs or even seen a wild one but, I can tell you the times that they were killed at my club Saturday. A total of 5 confirmed kills.

At around 8:30 while bow hunting I start hearing hogs grunting but never got to see them.  Another guy shot one at roughly 9:15 am and missed two others as they were running off.

At 10:30 I ride the lease looking for hogs.  I see one browsing at a distance so I get out of the truck and ease through the woods to miss one, I guess I missed I didn't find any blood.

At 2:30 I get bored at camp so I ride towards the swamp, I walk about 75 yards from the truck when I see a boar around a curve in the swamp and drop him in his tracts with a 100 yard+ free handed shot.  

At 5:15 killed a good sized boar and two confirmed kills of  piglets that were about a foor or so tall.  Let me tell you when those little ones spilt it is hard to focus on just one, I thought I had made good hits on two others but couldn't find them.  If I would have had more bullets I could have killed more because when I came back from camp with my .22 there were some little ones back in the food plot. I had to refrain from shooting them on a moving vehicle as they were running from the plot (let me tell ya that was tuff to do because my instincts were telling me to shoot but my will power took over and I watched them run off unscathed.)

Question, do hogs leave a blood trail?  The big one went off into the bushes and didn't leave a drop of blood other than were it was laying just before I finished it off with my .22 as it was trying to charge me.  Talk about adrenalin rush, if I hadn’t been stand on my four wheeler trying to see down through the tall weeds and bushes I guess I would have had to change my drawers when I got back to camp.  The first guy that killed one in the am came back to camp after my evening hunt and he said that he has killed 4 or 5 and none of them have left a blood trail.


----------



## abrannon (Oct 1, 2007)

Like HogDog said they seem to take advantage of Full Moons to eat all thru the night so they are gone by sun up.  New moons seem to be when I find them coming out ealier and staying out later.  

JMO, but I think they are like us, they do not like the dark woods no more than most people, and would rather have some light.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 1, 2007)

abrannon said:


> JMO, but I think they are like us, they do not like the dark woods no more than most people, and would rather have some light.



Smart observation, AB!
Say, do we have any pigs back there in the woods behind your uncles?
Sue


----------



## abrannon (Oct 2, 2007)

Researcher;

Not one.  I saw some out by Bell Flower a few years ago.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 2, 2007)

abrannon said:


> Researcher;
> 
> Not one.  I saw some out by Bell Flower a few years ago.




I talked with Mr. Buddy Timmerman on Morris Fleming Road (behind us and down about a mile), and he said that they have 'em. Ronnie Lee had to hire some trappers/catchers...whatever...last year to harvest and thin them out from his places.

Sue


----------

